# Replacing old kitchen vent fan



## NewHomeOwner (Jun 29, 2004)

The home I am in the process of purchasing doesn't have a hood over the cooktop, instead it has one of those old fashioned fans that vents directly outside. 
I am wondering if some make a hood that fits the standard size opening for such a fan so I could simply remove the old fan and put a hood in its place.
Any help?


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

NewHomeOwner said:


> The home I am in the process of purchasing doesn't have a hood over the cooktop, instead it has one of those old fashioned fans that vents directly outside.
> I am wondering if some make a hood that fits the standard size opening for such a fan so I could simply remove the old fan and put a hood in its place.
> Any help?


There's none that I know of, but that doesn't mean there isn't. Why don't you just cover the opening from the inside(don't forget to seal the outside opening so animals don't get in.) and install a ventless over the stove hood. Or perhaps a ventless microwave. All depending on your room, of course.

If you wanted to and your were able to...you could install an outside vented fan too... more work.


----------

